# 1951 Color Flow * Resto Complete*



## Wayne Adam (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is my totally restored '51 Color Flow. I do all the resto work myself, except for the few chrome pieces I sent out to Brian Proctor.
 I did high end paint and detail work on classic cars for over 35 years, so I am insane for paint, detail and over restoration. Anyway, there is a before picture of the bike.
 I took every part down to bare metal, primed with Nason 2K, and finished with Dupont Centari single stage. I sanded every part with 2000, and polished it to the finish you see. I removed every dent, pit & factory imperfection and painted & polished every surface, even where no one will ever see. I sanded & polished every original screw, nut , bolt, spoke, etc. I repaired the rip in the seat & repainted the seat. I was also able to clean up the original springs on the seat. The only new parts on the bike are the tires, hand grips and the real glass tank jewels ( I found a guy on the internet who sells these jewels for $9.00 each instead of the $50.00 each some are asking for on Ebay.) I kept the dark green the same color, but I custom mixed the soft mint green to look more 50's.
 Yes, it's a girls bike, but I think that the girls Color Flows with the classy skirts and the swooping tank are one of the most glamourous bikes out there.. Also, these are the same rims. I grinded and sanded off the flaking chrome and color keyed them to match the lighter green.
    Thanks for looking................Wayne



































http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/WayneAdam54/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ28


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice ... Good job!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another amazing job.


----------



## robertc (Nov 6, 2011)

She is a beauty. Great job.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks incredible!!!! Great job


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!  Very fine work.  Congrats on a  job well done!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet mother! That is a beautiful piece of art twice over now


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 6, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for the compliments everyone............Wayne


----------



## OldRider (Nov 6, 2011)

I love your choice of color, I normally never advocate a repaint but this is outstanding!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 7, 2011)

Now THAT'S a nice resto!


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's toss the word "Gorgeous" into the mix. Great job!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks NOS like she just came out of the box and was first assembled. Beautiful is definitely an understatement.

Dave


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 7, 2011)

Wayne you did an amazing job down to the most minute detail! You should be very proud of yourself and your bike every time you look at her.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 7, 2011)

*Bicycle Belle*

Hi Belle,
  Thanks for the nice words, and yes, I do look at her a lot. Also, notice that I painted it the color I wanted, the color I like.
 I say this to address your question about your yellow & white Elgin, Paint it the colors that make you happy...Wayne


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! I didn't realize they still _made_ Centari, what a great and easy to use paint. Even has a pleasant smell, as far as paints go!


----------



## Sean (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, nice job!


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## mruiz (Nov 9, 2011)

Everyone said it, it is what it is.
Mitch


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

*I'm in love....*

Love the bike, it is really outstanding. 

Do the wheels get pinstriped the darker green?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 9, 2011)

That is truly beautiful

Does the guy with the tank gems have a website?


----------



## WEAKFISH (Nov 9, 2011)

You're an artist man!! That's unreal!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 9, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone!...Wayne*

Larmo63, I may stripe the rims, I haven't decided yet.
 Laurence Ruskin, I will find the website on the gems and get back to you.
 Weakfish, Thanks also, and I actual am a professional arstist, painter, muralist for 40 years, the bikes are just a hobby. I have a problem where I have to restore
everything I get my hands on. It drives me crazy sometimes, but when it's done, it is worth it.
 Thanks again to everybody for the nice words..................Wayne


----------

